# 27.5 650b tyres for commuting



## B_A_Brackers (10 Aug 2015)

I'm looking for some quick rolling commuting. Tyres for my 650b specialized pitch. 27.5. I ride to work on Tarmac but my road bike has big issues so need to commute I. My mtb. Any ideas?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Aug 2015)

Start with the usual online outlets, and filter their tyre selections by wheel size


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Aug 2015)

Schwalbe do Marathons (1.65") and Kojaks (1.35") both in 27.5. Kojaks would be faster but their sizewalls cut easy, Marathons prolly last longer and better alrounders.


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 Aug 2015)

Marathon (not the Plus version) from Merlin in 27.5/650b.
Beware some filters, when set to 650b include 605c options


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2015)

Just had Marathons fitted on my 27.5" wheels............today so not ridden on them yet.
TBH there isn't much choice out there as 27.5 is still relatively new.
Marathon Plus will give more protection but, apparenlty, slower.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2015)

Just a thought.
If youre present tyres are 2.1" you will probably need new inne-rtubes as well.


----------

